# air travel: cheep but safe



## ljkd13 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi

I'm looking to do some intra-southeast asia travel by air, and was wondering if people had experienced particular carriers that were inexpensive but seemingly, at least, safe. Air-Asia strikes me as a possibility of cheep, but are they safe? Any others I may be overlooking?

Thanks 

Luke


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

ljkd13 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking to do some intra-southeast asia travel by air, and was wondering if people had experienced particular carriers that were inexpensive but seemingly, at least, safe. Air-Asia strikes me as a possibility of cheep, but are they safe? Any others I may be overlooking?
> 
> ...


Air Asia may be safe financially but the last occasion I flew with them the pilot was in such a hurry to get into the air (do they get a bonus for being on time?) the stewardesses hardly had time to check the passengers, seatbelts etc. The woman across the aisle from was told to put her parcels on the floor under the seat in front however she placed them on the empty seat next to her. This is against all airline regulations!!!!. 
I also remember catching a flight from KL to BKK, passengers seemed to be leaving from the front exit whilst they were loading at the rear. This flight arrived in KL about 20 minutes late but arrived in Bangkok early, I would hate to think they are cutting corners. Regards Rob


----------



## singto (Sep 15, 2008)

I've flown Air Asia over a 100 times. While their service isn't the greatest and they run late quite often, never have I had a safety issue. Yes, people may put their packages on empty seats sometimes but generally speaking, if you're trying to save a buck, Air Asia is a decent alternative.


----------

